# Malay tiger



## CraigSl (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone used this? Just got some test enanthate 250 vials.

Ta


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep i am using sustanon right now,only 3 week in so don t know is it good or not!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

yeh its good shi t, i got 3 bottles of test prop, deca and masteron in the same vial, its good stuff, all over the north east.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

I had some sustanon, but it was ****. Got it off a new dude, quite cheap so I'm assuming it was bunk gear.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Impulse2903 said:


> I had some sustanon, but it was ****. Got it off a new dude, quite cheap so I'm assuming it was bunk gear.


Im yet to see any fake malay and iv been buying it in bulks.


----------



## newdood (Oct 3, 2010)

i didnt think it was up to much either tbh


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

i hav sum sust and enanth both malay


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

ive also been told its g2g off alot of people


----------



## cladden87 (Sep 4, 2011)

i used the sustanon 250 and deca 200 woz good but expected more


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone know if this has been faked?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

doiubt its faked.

have heard very varying reports as is usual with ugl i guess.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Have used the deca and sust, good stuff.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

cladden87 said:


> i used the sustanon 250 and deca 200 woz good but expected more


Everybody seems to expect alot from gear these days.

But you still have to eat loads and train hard, lower your expectations mate steroids are not a miracle drug.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Steroids were a miracle drug for me I was very lazy as of my low test levels doc wouldn't help me so I took them and never felt better not just body but mind aswell I think steroids can b a great thing if used correctly


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Know a few people that were on it last year and got good results but a lad at the gym was saying if the writing on the vial rubs of then its the fake stuff :/ didn't think they would fake a ugl


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

They hav been faked in past mate it's all bout the money


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

iv used the sust and deca, and it did the job


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

why would someone fake a ugl it wasn't even an established brand :/ Anyone else shed some light on this?


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

its more than likely shlt batches... and/or people expecting to much from the gear... i very much doubt there are fake malay tiger about, if faking amps then surely pharma would be the one to fake.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> its more than likely shlt batches... and/or people expecting to much from the gear... i very much doubt there are fake malay tiger about, if faking amps then surely pharma would be the one to fake.


Your probably right about the batch everyone always seems to jump on the fake waggon these days


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep, easier to blame the gear than look at other aspects.. Diet, training, rest.. :lol:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> Yep, easier to blame the gear than look at other aspects.. Diet, training, rest.. :lol:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i got hold of the decabol 200 amps they were really good stuff good packaging aswell


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> i got hold of the decabol 200 amps they were really good stuff good packaging aswell


yeah packaging is fine just not really seeming to gain on it very well :/


----------



## Richyk (Jun 28, 2012)

im currently on exactly the same cycle, 400mg of deca and 500mg sust ew, six weeks in and i think its...... ok but like you i expected much more. first two boxes i got the liquid was clear white in the deca and a yellowy colour in the sust, but now ive got a further two more boxes and both are white clear?? wondered what yours were like when you ran it and how it came. seems really unusual for the sust to be yellow in one batch and white in the other


----------



## Zoe_baby (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh dear thought i was going to see a sweet cute tiger but its not a animal thread hehe xx


----------

